# eudev and noob question

## fresherthanever

I recently decided to give eudev a go and drift yet a little further from systemd, but I can't figure out how to get my box to connect to the internet on boot. I have wpa_supplicant and I use dhcp previously, but whenever I run wpa_supplicant -Dnl80211 -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -B && dhcpcd, I still can't connect on boot. I can only acquire a lease when I unplug the network adapter and plug it back in, and oddly, if wpa_supplicant and dhcpcd have not been started already while I manually reset my adapter it will also not connect until reboot, though the network worked fine while using sysctl-udev.

I am running the Tenda W311U, so I'm using kernel modules rt2800usb/rt2800lib, they are loaded on boot. In the kernel I have set net.ifnames=0 so I have wlan0/eth0 naming schemes.

When I have some more time, I can fill in the details, (e.g., the dmesg, ifconfig, conf.d/net).

----------

## fresherthanever

dmesg:

```
[    8.185542] udevd[3403]: starting version 3.1.2

[    8.806426] usb 4-1: reset high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci-pci

[    8.947062] ieee80211 phy0: rt2x00_set_rt: Info - RT chipset 3070, rev 0201 detected

[    8.947148] kvm: Nested Virtualization enabled

[    8.947152] kvm: Nested Paging enabled

[    8.976528] ieee80211 phy0: rt2x00_set_rf: Info - RF chipset 0005 detected

[    8.976867] ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'minstrel_ht'

[    8.977115] usbcore: registered new interface driver rt2800usb

[   10.305054] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[   10.576666] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

[   10.576671] cfg80211:  DFS Master region: unset

[   10.576671] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp), (dfs_cac_time)

[   10.576678] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[   10.576679] cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[   10.576680] cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[   10.576682] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 160000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[   10.576685] cfg80211:   (5250000 KHz - 5330000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 160000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (0 s)

[   10.576687] cfg80211:   (5490000 KHz - 5730000 KHz @ 160000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (0 s)

[   10.576689] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 80000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[   10.576691] cfg80211:   (57240000 KHz - 63720000 KHz @ 2160000 KHz), (N/A, 0 mBm), (N/A)

[   10.670132] Adding 4194300k swap on /dev/sda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:4194300k FS

[   11.168787] EXT4-fs (sda4): re-mounted. Opts: (null)

[   11.223015] EXT4-fs (sda6): re-mounted. Opts: (null)

[   11.240261] mount (3759) used greatest stack depth: 12632 bytes left

[   11.407562] EXT2-fs (sda5): warning: mounting unchecked fs, running e2fsck is recommended

[   12.660399] ieee80211 phy0: rt2x00lib_request_firmware: Info - Loading firmware file 'rt2870.bin'

[   12.739151] ieee80211 phy0: rt2x00lib_request_firmware: Info - Firmware detected - version: 0.29

[   13.084111] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[   13.084273] ip (4169) used greatest stack depth: 10720 bytes left

[   13.321235] r8169 0000:02:00.0 eth0: link down

[   13.321276] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

[   13.394357] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth1: link is not ready
```

Kernel options:

```
\vmlinuz-4.1.5.efi ro root=/dev/sda4 dolvm net.ifnames=0 initrd=\initramfs-4.1.5.img
```

 (I use UEFI & rEFInd)

rc-update show:

```
alsasound | boot                         

               binfmt | boot                         

             bootmisc | boot                         

                devfs |                       sysinit

               dhcpcd |      default                 

                dmesg |                       sysinit

                 fsck | boot                         

             hostname | boot default                 

              hwclock | boot                         

              keymaps | boot                         

            killprocs |              shutdown        

    kmod-static-nodes |                       sysinit

                local |      default                 

           localmount | boot                         

             loopback | boot                         

              modules | boot                         

             mount-ro |              shutdown        

                 mtab | boot                         

            net.wlan0 |      default                 

             netmount |      default                 

               procfs | boot                         

                 root | boot                         

            savecache |              shutdown        

                 swap | boot                         

            swapfiles | boot                         

               sysctl | boot                         

                sysfs |                       sysinit

         termencoding | boot                         

         tmpfiles.dev |                       sysinit

       tmpfiles.setup | boot                         

                 udev |                       sysinit

              urandom | boot                         

```

----------

## charles17

 *fresherthanever wrote:*   

> rc-update show:

 

There seems to be net.wlan0 and dhcpcd both in runlevel default.

You'd better decide for one of them, since when using netifrc you need not have dhcpcd in the runlevel.  

rc-config show --all should show you which services successfully started.

What about ifconfig -a?

----------

## fresherthanever

 *charles17 wrote:*   

>  *fresherthanever wrote:*   rc-update show: 
> 
> There seems to be net.wlan0 and dhcpcd both in runlevel default.
> 
> You'd better decide for one of them, since when using netifrc you need not have dhcpcd in the runlevel.  
> ...

 

Thanks, apologies for the long wait.

My sudo rc-config show --all doesnt bring up dhcpcd:

```
Status of init scripts in runlevel "boot"

  alsasound                 [started]

  binfmt                    [started]

  bootmisc                  [started]

  fsck                      [started]

  hostname                  [started]

  hwclock                   [started]

  keymaps                   [started]

  localmount                [started]

  loopback                  [started]

  modules                   [started]

  mtab                      [started]

  procfs                    [started]

  root                      [started]

  swap                      [started]

  swapfiles                 [started]

  sysctl                    [started]

  termencoding              [started]

  tmpfiles.setup            [started]

  urandom                   [started]

Status of init scripts in runlevel "default"

  hostname                  [started]

  local                     [started]

  netmount                  [stopped]

  net.wlan0                 [stopped]

Status of init scripts in runlevel "shutdown"

  killprocs                 [stopped]

  mount-ro                  [stopped]

  savecache                 [stopped]

Status of init scripts in runlevel "sysinit"

  devfs                     [started]

  dmesg                     [started]

  kmod-static-nodes         [started]

  sysfs                     [started]

  tmpfiles.dev              [started]

  udev                      [started]

```

my interfaces:

```
eth0: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet6 fe80::d40f:f61f:769d:29a2  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether c8:60:00:14:cc:6d  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

eth1: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet6 fe80::70bb:9bc8:7507:cb8  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 68:05:ca:01:7d:d7  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

        device interrupt 40  memory 0xfe8c0000-fe8e0000  

gre0: flags=128<NOARP>  mtu 1476

        unspec 00-00-00-00-62-62-3A-39-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  txqueuelen 0  (UNSPEC)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

gretap0: flags=4098<BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1462

        inet6 fe80::24b:5bfc:8a9e:b148  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 00:00:00:00:00:00  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

ip6_vti0: flags=128<NOARP>  mtu 1500

        unspec 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  txqueuelen 0  (UNSPEC)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

ip6gre0: flags=128<NOARP>  mtu 1448

        unspec 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  txqueuelen 0  (UNSPEC)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

ip6tnl0: flags=128<NOARP>  mtu 1452

        unspec 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  txqueuelen 0  (UNSPEC)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 56  bytes 3864 (3.7 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 56  bytes 3864 (3.7 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

sit0: flags=128<NOARP>  mtu 1480

        sit  txqueuelen 0  (IPv6-in-IPv4)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

tunl0: flags=128<NOARP>  mtu 1480

        tunnel   txqueuelen 0  (IPIP Tunnel)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlan0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.1.7  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.1.255

        inet6 fe80::319b:d686:d22a:189b  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether c8:3a:35:cb:0c:91  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 48113  bytes 61620183 (58.7 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 32783  bytes 4625355 (4.4 MiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

The inconvienent thing is that I have to unplug my adapter each time and plug it back in for the service to restart, I can't do it from terminal. rfkill list wifi agrees with the assessment that nothing is soft/hard blocked on my system.

Thanks  :Smile: 

----------

